# Mattborn00 taking on IML 4 andro



## mattborn00 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well thanks to the guys on at ironmag labs I'm getting to run their 4 andro. This is my second PH run. First one was halo and was a nice run. Plan for this on will be a hard core recomp hopefully. OK now on to the plan of attack.
Plan of attack in the gym:
Will be running a hybrid systems with upper and lower power days, leg chest shoulder back and arm hypertrophy days. Power days for bench,squat, deads, and over head press I will use a 5/3/1 template. 
Plan of attack in the kitchen:
Will run lower carb days for about 5 days only consuming carbs pretty workout in the morning then doing a carb up day. If people are interested I would be more than willing to log macros. Well first dose tomorrow, really looking forward to it.


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome Matt!! Good luck on this run sir, will be following!


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 2, 2015)

Upper body power
Overhead press
Warmup x3
105x5
115x5
135x5
Bent over bb rows
135x2x8
165x2x6
Bench
Warm up x3
155x5
185x5
205x5
Incline bench
135x8
155x2x6
Close grip bench
135x2x8
155x2x6
DB curls
7x7 running the rack.
Next week I will be adding more back into this


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 2, 2015)

Forgot to add I took first dose of two pills this morning at 5 before hitting the gym.


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 2, 2015)

Boom


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lower body power
Squats
Warmup x3
160x5
185x5
210x5
Front squats 
135x3x5
Rdl
155x2x5
Lunges
95x3x5
Calf raises
3xwhatever wasn't keeping count.
Mile and a half

One full day in the books and ready to kill day two.


----------



## TestMe24 (Jun 3, 2015)

in.


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 3, 2015)

Whats ur diet like matt


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 3, 2015)

Running carb cycling. 4 to 5 days lows then nice refeed. The carbs I do eat on low days are all right before the gym.


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cardio and recovery day
50 min liss on treadmill with 10 min stretching and foam rolling to work out the soreness from yesterday.


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 5, 2015)

Back and chest hypertrophy 
Wide grip pull downs
100x12
115x15
130x12
145x7
Single arm seated cable row
40x15
55x15
70x12
85x10
100x10 ( cause I was feeling alpha as fu*k)
DB rows 
60x2x12
DB incline press
55x12
65x2x8
Machine chest press
100x15
150x8
170x2x5
Pec Dec
Burnout set of rest pause to 100 reps
Extra weak point training
Machine preacher curls
Rest pause to 100 reps


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hit up a mile and a half and hour of basketball once I got to work this morning. Got a nice sweat on


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 8, 2015)

Lower hypertrophy 
Deadlift
Warm up x3
225x5
260x5
295x5
Good morning 
95x3x15
Leg curls
95x2x10
110x2x8
Leg extra
120x4x8
Calf raises
4x15
Ghr
4x20


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 9, 2015)

Got a 2 mile run in after I got to work yesterday. Will be heading out for work for a couple days but will be getting some workouts in anyway


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 10, 2015)

No gym times the past two days because of work. Did get some cardio in today from climbing Jacobs ladders up tanker ships today tho. Also aggression has seemed to go.up a bit also


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally home and back in the gym. Shoulder and arm hypertrophy 
Front raises
20x2x10
25x2x8
Side raises
20x2x12
15x2x15
DB shoulder press
55x2x15
60x2x10
Satch grip upright rows
95x3x12
115x1x8
Shrugs
5x12
One arm cable curls
4x12
One arm push downs
4x12
Hammer curls
4x12
Close grip bench press
4x12
Strength is up dispite missing the gym for a few days. Alpha feeling is way up. Have notice a bit of a short temper but o well f*uck it


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 15, 2015)

Upper body power
Overhead press
Warm up x3
105x3
125x3
140x3
Bent over bb row
135x2x8
155x8
175x2x6
Bench press
Warm up x3
185x3
205x3
225x3
Incline bench
135x2x8
155x8
175x6
DB curls
7x7
Trice extra machine
4x failure 
Feeling good. And really feeling strength increasing


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lower body power
Squats
Warm ups x3
175x3
195x3
220x3
225x3
Front squats
135x3x5
Good mornings
135x3x5
Standing calf raises
5x20
Ghr
4x20
Been feeling really energetic lately which is good. Also something else to note and may be to much information but been getting random cubbies all though out the day. Just figured it was worth bringing up


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 19, 2015)

Back and chest hypertrophy 
Wide grip pull downs 
100x2x12
120x2x12
130x8
145x6
Narrow grip pull downs
120x10
130x2x8
Hammer strength rows
45ppsx12
45 and 25 ppsx3x10
Meadow rows
45x3x8
DB bench press
60x12
70x3x8
Machine chest press
4x15
Machine flyer
4x20


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 22, 2015)

Update on effects other than strength and aggression. I have had joint issues in my knees and also have back issues ( dergentive disc disease). I have really noticed a lack of pain and issues from this. Not sure what it could be with the 4 andro but the relief from these issues has been awesome.


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 22, 2015)

Also will be updating and making a change to my training plan. Will still be using a percentage based program for my top 4 lifts but I going back to heavy barbell and dumb bell lifting. I feel like for me it's time to get back to heavy hardcore training. Will be lifting 4 days a week with this. But will also be doing cardio on off days amd on some lifting days. Along with regular cardio I will be adding weigh vest distance walks and sled training with farmers walks and other nasty type cardio.


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 23, 2015)

Bench day
Bench
5x145
5x165
5x190
5x165
10x145
Incline dB press
55x5x10
T bar rows
70x5x10
Preacher curl
3x12
Tri push downs
3x12
V bar pull downs
3x8


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 28, 2015)

Squat day
Squats
5x165
5x195
7x215
5x195
10x165
Sldl
165x5x10
Leg extra
120x3x12
Lying leg curls
110x3x12
Ghr
25lb added x3x15
Felt awesome today in the gym. Was locked in to what needed to be done and felt a strong connection within. Along with a little rage


----------



## mattborn00 (Jun 29, 2015)

Overhead press day
Ohp
5x95
5x115
5x125 
5x115
5x95
DB overhead press
50x5x10
Narrow grip t bar row
90x3x12
Tri push downs
110x7x12
Incline dB curls
3x12


----------

